# Lead in fruit juices..



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Interesting ....

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/health/are-your-kids-drinking-lead-in-their-juice-1750477/

Should we be more concerned about this than rrp?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Theres also arsenic in Apple Juice. 


It is not the type that will kill you though.


Everything is slanted.


Lead dust destroying developing minds of children. YES we should worry about that.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a home built after 78, but went around checking things. Found some levels in the soil. Found high levels in some ceramic tiles. Found it on our china. Found it in some of our coffee mugs.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There is still candy being made in Mexico that contains lead, and much of it is imported into the US.
I printed up the pictures and took it to school and showed it to the kids and they brought me candy from home that was on it! Remember, I live in the middle of the boonies!


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I would try and remain calm. Arsenic and lead and many other contaminents are a part of nature. The wild remains of uncleansed toxins that are contained within rich soils producing many of the nations crops.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dean CRCNA said:


> I have a home built after 78, but went around checking things. Found some levels in the soil. Found high levels in some ceramic tiles. Found it on our china. Found it in some of our coffee mugs.


I understand Dean but is the EPA banning the coffee mugs & tiles from china?

Are they imposing a $42,000 dollar fine for each day they are not compliant? 

Are they going to have the juice company make their customers sign a form and hold them liable for years to come?

The answer is no! 

We could all turn this thread into a ball of yarn but, I just wanted to point out that I follow the rules for the safety & health of me & my customers.... shouldn't every industry turning a profit be held accountable in the same manner when it comes to lead safety?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> ... shouldn't every industry turning a profit be held accountable in the same manner when it comes to lead safety?


I agree and see your point. Not disagreeing with you. Just pointing out additional things that have lead.


----------



## kumkum (Jun 29, 2013)

Lead is added in fast foods, juice and candies because it works like drug which make children addict towards them and they want to eat these things on daily basis. This whole makes good business for the sellers.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Well there is a brand of car called "Great Wall" which is exported from China. It has been found that asbestos is used over some engine parts. The Chinese don't seem to be bothered with it.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to close split shot sinkers with my teeth as a kid when fishing 

Doesn't seem like its effects me ? ?????? : p


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Processed food is bad for you. 


They just add all these poisons to reinforce that fact, as a public service :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

kumkum said:


> Lead is added in fast foods, juice and candies because it works like drug which make children addict towards them and they want to eat these things on daily basis. This whole makes good business for the sellers.


 
saw what?:blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> There is still candy being made in Mexico that contains lead, and much of it is imported into the US.
> I printed up the pictures and took it to school and showed it to the kids and they brought me candy from home that was on it! Remember, I live in the middle of the boonies![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> man, that's out there:yes:


----------

